# I finally started exercising



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

I was on vacation last week and spend a lot of time in the pool. One day as I was walking back inside I could my reflection (without my shirt on) in the sliding glass doors and did not recognize the body I was looking at. I used to be very thin and in shape. Now I have a big belly and I am somewhat disgusted that I let myself get this way. I decided that I would start walking every night. My excuse has always been that I did not have time to do it, but in reality I just was not making the time. My willingness to do this has made DW want to do it too so instead of getting on the treadmill we decided to take family walks. Last night was our first. We put the kids in the double stroller and did a half hour of fast walking. Our neighborhood has a number of steep hills and then flat sections so we had some variety in how hard it was. The tough part was pushing the stroller, but it was not that bad. We both felt so much better about ourselves when we got home just knowing that we are making an effort. 

We ate a healthy dinner after our walk and made another deal with each other. DW said she would give up coffee if I gave up my iced tea. My iced tea is loaded with sugar and her coffee is loaded with cream. She did not expect me to say yes to that so she was pretty shocked when I agreed to it. I am looking forward to this walk becoming a regular habit and to seeing the improvements it does for my weight and shape.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

Good for you!

We have been taking family walks in the evening too. Except we keep making excuses when its super hot out.... 
I get frustrated with walking slowly because the kids always want to get out and walk (the oldest rides his bike), so be sure to strap 'em in tight!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

I could never give up coffee but I can make do with fat free half and half.  

Have you tried stivia GB?  I think that's the way you spell it, anyway.  You also might be surprised that if you find just the right brand of tea, make it a bit weaker than normal (people always assume mine is too weak until they taste it) you might find that you can develop your tastebuds to really enjoy it with no sugar!  I like a squeeze of orange in mine versus lemon.

And good for you and DW - the kids will love that too.  I need to walk too


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Good for you!
> 
> We have been taking family walks in the evening too. Except we keep making excuses when its super hot out....
> I get frustrated with walking slowly because the kids always want to get out and walk (the oldest rides his bike), so be sure to strap 'em in tight!



I have discovered Smart Water suzi - it's wonderful.  I have issues with my electrolytes due to the fluid pills I take.  The smart water REALLY perks me up after about 30 minutes.  I found it in California - still search here for it.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 22, 2008)

will it make ME smarter tho???? 
That's alot of smartening to do for a little bottle of water!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 22, 2008)

Walking doesn't do it for me, I'm just that much hungrier 
I find it easier to just avoid looking at my reflection with my shirt off


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> will it make ME smarter tho????
> That's alot of smartening to do for a little bottle of water!



You will feel smarter, that's for sure!   Maybe try drinking 2 or 3 bottles instead of just one?   After the kids play outside in the heat, and sweat until drenched, this might be a good thing to give them - I swear - I felt soooooooo much better!  Well, I don't think it was the bottle of wine we had - I'm pretty sure it was the Smart Water.


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> I could never give up coffee but I can make do with fat free half and half.
> 
> Have you tried stivia GB?  I think that's the way you spell it, anyway.  You also might be surprised that if you find just the right brand of tea, make it a bit weaker than normal (people always assume mine is too weak until they taste it) you might find that you can develop your tastebuds to really enjoy it with no sugar!  I like a squeeze of orange in mine versus lemon.
> 
> And good for you and DW - the kids will love that too.  I need to walk too


Actually KE I generally prefer my tea (and coffee) without sugar. Whenever we are out and I order iced tea it is always without sugar. There is one brand though (Arizona Green Tea with Honey) that I am addicted to and it is sweet. It does not taste anything at all like tea to me, but I find it so refreshing and delicious. I am just going to switch to water which is much healthier and less expensive


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I find it easier to just avoid looking at my reflection with my shirt off


Well that was my plan until our office manager started putting an exercise tip per day up on the white board. Her first time was some statistic having to do with kids of parents who exercise are that much more likely to exercise and kids of parents who do not exercise are less likely yadda yadda yadda. I decided that if I was not going to do it for myself then I at least needed to do it for my kids.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 22, 2008)

Good luck, GB. Walking is good for you. When I was working less hours and had only one daughter i used to push the stroler around the neighborhood. Now... Now i went and bought pants for my self and wanted to weare them last night, they did not fit. Time for diet and working out, i refuse to go into size 38 pants.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish you success "sticking with it," GB. My advice is: Don't skip a day. A day turns into two days turns into "I'll start over next week"...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 22, 2008)

GB, that's the way to go.  I applaud your commitment.

Make sure you have plenty of Smart Water on hand.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 22, 2008)

I actually feel guilty if I skip my weekly group hike, a run, or one of my bike rides.  Now, why don't I have this guilt feeling when I over stuff myself with food?


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 22, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> GB, that's the way to go.  I applaud your commitment.
> 
> Make sure you have plenty of Smart Water on hand.



 - - - and no, I didn't just graduate


----------



## GrillingFool (Jul 22, 2008)

I have been doing about 3.5 miles a day for a year now, at a brisk pace.
And I am 20 pounds lighter!
Just walking and watching what I eat; quantity and quality!

After a few months, I found that if I didn't get my walk, I was antsy and felt off.

My 2 hounds really like it too. We go along a creek greenway, and they get to swim
twice.

On days like yesterday, when the heat index was 104, it gets a bit sticky....


----------



## GB (Jul 22, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I wish you success "sticking with it," GB. My advice is: Don't skip a day. A day turns into two days turns into "I'll start over next week"...



Yep you are absolutely right.


----------



## Toots (Jul 22, 2008)

I started exercising after my vacation in May.  I ride my exercise bike 30 minutes a day, plus lift some weights.  I've slowly been increasing the resistance on the bike.  I absolutely HATE to exercise but I feel good when I get it done and I'm starting to see a little results.  I also walk the dogs two times a day at 20 minutes per walk.

Hang in there GB - slow but sure wins the race.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 22, 2008)

I lost weight years back..put some back on...took a little off, put it back on.  I'm at the losing stage again...well, I'm trying anyway .....hence my Splenda thread in baking.

It's really a lifestyle change, with very little "going back" and that's my downfall - candies, cake and cookies !!!!

I'm anyway a small eater and I already exercise 6 mornings a week, and ride my exercise bike as many nights as i can....at some point I'll have to accept my body for what it is/isn't.


----------



## Dina (Jul 22, 2008)

Ditto GB. We're doing exactly the same thing and we too looked at how big we were getting during our vacation.  We gained 5 extra pounds during our vacation and I began to feel dizzy and shortness of breath.  No more fatty foods for me or hubby now.  We've been walking everyday except for these couple of days that are headed with a hurricane.  Good luck to you all GB.  You will see a difference in a few weeks.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

a endless , on going, ordeal over my weight. i lose, i gain. i will and say again will not exercise my knees hurt to bad to walk very much. some times when one becomes older, you just have to accept yourself the way u are.

anyone ever hear. 

" my face , i don't mind it. for i am behind it. it is the people in front that get the jar" same goes for exercise.

babe


----------



## redkitty (Jul 22, 2008)

I am so proud of you, and what a great idea to make it family walks together in the evenings!  Keep up the good work G!!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, a family that exercise together stays together!


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2008)

Tonight will be the real test. So far we have walked Monday and Tuesday. I get home from work and we go as soon as we get the kids ready. As soon as we get home I cook a quick dinner and then it is time to put the kids to bed.

Tonight we have plans after work though. We are taking the kids to a concert in the town common. We will be getting home around their bedtime. That means DW and I will have to walk separately on the treadmill in the hot basement. We will also be doing it when we are ready to relax on the couch. I am going to do it though, no matter what.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 23, 2008)

But you've already planned how to get your walk done rather than blowing it off.  That's speaks to your commitment.


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with the ever-wise Andy M!
You know how to squish one in and that's what counts. 
We had to skip walking last night but DH traded it for helping coach Jake's baseball game and I walked earlier in the day.


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2008)

Committed I am. I just need to make sure I follow through. I am confident that I will though. This is just something that needs to get done, no excuses.


----------



## Dina (Jul 23, 2008)

Doesn't excercise make you feel so much better and active GB?  I know we're feeling it and we've managed to lose a couple of pounds in a week.  I know you can do this.


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2008)

Well to be honest, so far I am not feeling any better physically. Mentally though I feel great. Knowing that I am doing something to better myself and not just sitting on my butt is really a great thing.


----------



## Dina (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sure you're already aware of this but Oolong tea mixed with green tea a couple of times daily flushes out lots of toxins. We're also taking flaxseed oil capsules, Omega-3 fatty acids (fish oil), Bayer aspirin with heart advantage and a multi-vitamin which helps a lot with cardiovascular support.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 23, 2008)

Nothing to do with the high cost of gas, but I've been bicycle commuting to work at least twice a week.  Actually, I've been doing this for a few years.  It's only a 12 mile round trip commute but I get a nice workout out of it if I push hard.


----------



## MostlyWater (Jul 23, 2008)

I went to Weight Watchers today.  I almost cried.


----------



## Dina (Jul 23, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I went to Weight Watchers today. I almost cried.


Why?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 25, 2008)

GB, I am so very proud of you and your family.   Exercising can be a tough commitment to make, but it sounds like you are on the right track.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

I have not missed a night yet. The past two nights were on the treadmill. Even though I love being outside, I found I got a much better workout on the treadmill. It forced me to keep up the pace instead of slowing when I wanted. 

DW missed one night and she was going to skip last night too, but seeing me get on motivated her to do it. She told me that without me doing it she wouldn't do it so that motivates me to keep going too. Like anything, it is easier if you do it with friends. 

Tonight will be hard. We are going to my parents house for dinner. I will go there right after work. We will not get home until late. I will just want to sit on the couch when we get home, but I won't. I will get on the treadmill. Originally I was only planning on walking Mon-Fri, but I have changed my mind and will try to do it 7 days a week.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jul 25, 2008)

Good for you GB!

I try to get some exercise in in the morning before the day has a chance to interfere with my plans. My problem is that I must tend to go too hard too soon, and old injuries tend to come back and derail me. (Either that, or I end up doing something stupid like dropping a big chunk of firewood on my foot and breaking some toes)

So far so good though. I hopped the the scale this morning and I am down about 30-35 pounds from this time last year. I actually had to go buy new pants and belts!


----------



## Dina (Jul 25, 2008)

Good for you GB.  That's awsome news Ron.  You guys are pushing me to go for a long walk today.  I haven't walked since Monday afternoon due to all the rain down here.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 25, 2008)

I did my weekly Sierra Club hike from 7 to 9 pm last night in nearby Griffith Park.  I've been hiking with their level 4 group (levels 1 through 6 with 6 being the most strenuous) for several weeks now and decided to tackle level 5 last night for the first time.  This level had a bit of jogging involved and the pace was very brisk and consistent which I really liked.  I nearly finished off my 70oz camelbak by the end of the hike.  I completed the hike and did not get dropped which I was happy about.  I think I found a new group I can hang with!


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2008)

*Update*

I have only missed one day so far. Last night I skipped walking. We were out late and if I walked then I would have missed my Sat night with my wife which is some of the only time each week that we get to spend with each other. I was not going to miss that so I made the decision that if I promised myself that I walk the following day no matter what then I could skip Saturdays walk.

DW went to get on the treadmill this morning and after a few minutes called me downstairs. The treadmill is broken. Figures, we have this thing for 5 years and almost never use it and now that we decide to put it to use it breaks. Well we didn't let it stop us. We went outside and went on a family walk. I pushed myself a little harder than I had in the past. I think the short time I have been walking already has given me just a little more juice than when I started. I would walk past my wife and kids on the hills and then circle back to them after the hills. DW was pushing the stroller up them (she wants the extra challenge) so the hills were more difficult for her than for me. I reached our end point at the same time as usual, but if you add in all the circling back I did then it was a longer distance in the same amount of time.

I will just have to make a point of walking outside until we can get the treadmill fixed, not that that is a bad thing. I enjoy being outside, but I get a more consistent workout on the treadmill. Each has its pluses and minuses.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jul 27, 2008)

Exercise, I try to do some form of exercise everyday.  I have been going to aerobics 3 times week and yesterday for first time I visited the cemetery.  As some of you know one of the workers there stopped my daily routine of walking 3 miles everyday by trying to hit me with the grave digger.  The supervisor said maybe I was walking too close and he tried to avoid hitting me.  Sure! His story.  After walking up there for more than 7 years,then he has this problem?  Well, anyway hence I have to go to class with aerobics.  Now yesterday i walked not the full 3 miles but 2 or 2.5.  Besides it was hot and I was concerned about time.  Always the time!  Today I notice that my legs and shoulders are kind of sore.  Don't you think aerobics should give me workout that is just as good as walking?  This surprises me as I figured aerobics was best form exercise someone could get.  Just bothers me that my mother up in this cemetery and i will be soon and this young guy tries to discourage me from walking there.  In my life, it seems the bad guys always win.  I just can't let them change my thinking as it is my body and not his.  He should do some form of exercise beside working the grave digger.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

GB said:


> I have only missed one day so far. Last night I skipped walking. We were out late and if I walked then I would have missed my Sat night with my wife which is some of the only time each week that we get to spend with each other. I was not going to miss that so I made the decision that if I promised myself that I walk the following day no matter what then I could skip Saturdays walk.
> 
> DW went to get on the treadmill this morning and after a few minutes called me downstairs. The treadmill is broken. Figures, we have this thing for 5 years and almost never use it and now that we decide to put it to use it breaks. Well we didn't let it stop us. We went outside and went on a family walk. I pushed myself a little harder than I had in the past. I think the short time I have been walking already has given me just a little more juice than when I started. I would walk past my wife and kids on the hills and then circle back to them after the hills. DW was pushing the stroller up them (she wants the extra challenge) so the hills were more difficult for her than for me. I reached our end point at the same time as usual, but if you add in all the circling back I did then it was a longer distance in the same amount of time.
> 
> I will just have to make a point of walking outside until we can get the treadmill fixed, not that that is a bad thing. I enjoy being outside, but I get a more consistent workout on the treadmill. Each has its pluses and minuses.


 
Poor thing thought it was an art piece and you went and threw it into shock!!


good for the two of you for going walking!
I'm hoping I will get an okay tomorrow that I can do more and really get going on my eliptical.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 27, 2008)

MostlyWater said:


> I went to Weight Watchers today. I almost cried.


 
Why did you almost cry??


----------



## Dina (Aug 9, 2008)

How's the exercise going GB?


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2008)

We are still going strong. We have been shooting for 7 days a week, but usually get 6 in which is what we realistically expected. This past week we missed 2 days (thurs and fri) due to illness, weather, and some other things. We planned on walking longer today and tomorrow, but today on our walk we were both hurting and decided we would just do our normal 30 minutes. I am guessing we will do the same tomorrow.

I have notices my belly getting smaller. Not a huge amount, but enough that I can see a difference. That helps to motivate me to keep doing this. Plus I feel really good about myself that I am doing something good for myself and my family. That is the biggest motivator.


----------



## Dina (Aug 10, 2008)

Great to hear GB.  DH and I have been walking/jogging 45-50 minutes each time.  We hope to increase it to an hour tomorrow.  We also noticed that our energy is high and our clothes is fitting better.


----------



## GB (Aug 10, 2008)

That is awesome Dina. Keep up the great work!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 10, 2008)

my grandmother started walking 3 miles a day a few years ago to get in shape.

we have no idea where she could be today. 

good going gb. i know what you mean about not recognizing your image in a window or mirror. 

keep at it, and you'll be a happy, healthy old grandpa for your family someday. a ripped, lean and mean old grandpa.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

buckytom said:


> my grandmother started walking 3 miles a day a few years ago to get in shape.
> 
> we have no idea where she could be today.
> 
> ...



buckytom, you better look for grandma.  She might be wondering where you are?  I bet you had a real sharp grandma.  Bet she knew how to cook too.  I think rockers for old people are thing of past.  Now they are on treadmills.  Guy where I go is 93 swimming everyday and does 20 chinups.  May not get to be on cover of GQ magazine but how does he get ready everyday and remember where the pool is?  He walks without any limps too.  Makes me sure feel old compared to him.  If I start doing chin up now maybe by 93 I can do 20.  Another goal to strive for.  

Exercising sure gives you different outlook.  One thing is does for me is allow me to not take so many depression medicine.  Have cut down on the wine too.  

I wish you all the determination of these kids in the Olympics.  Did you see what Phelps stomach look like?  Wow!  and more wow.  When you get there GB promise to send picture.  Just move all that is required.


----------



## The Z (Aug 14, 2008)

I wouldn't stress too much about missing a night.  Fitness is a disciplined lifestyle rather than a goal with a singular point of achievement.  Yes, you need to say 'no' to yourself sometimes, and you can't let your lifestyle or the good habits you are developing seem like a tedious necessity restricting your life.  If you don't walk every day, you're still walking a heckova lot more than you used to.  That's gotta be good, right?

Same advice in regard to diet (the companion of exercise).  Just be aware of your portion size and your approximate caloric intake each day.  Eat what you want, but just be aware of the caloric density and account for it in your daily 'budget'.  And you can _strive_ to eat more fresh, whole, nutrient-rich foods... if you are able to improve your diet, you'll improve your health and your weight.


----------



## Run_Out (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been exercising for the past 3yrs. Aerobic exercise 3days a week and weight lifting 3 days. 

 The biggest benefit I see is an overall feeling of being fit, I started eating rolled oats and continued with flax seed and I have lowered my chlorestral 27 pts in the past year. 

Everyone doesn't have the time for a great exercise program but anything you do will make you feel better.

later


----------



## sattie (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey GB... I found this interesting.  I'm not sure what you do with your walks, but when I go running I do lots of interval running.  My third mile I use the light posts that are around the track, they are spaced every 10 feet or so.  I run 10 of the light posts as hard as I can and then walk for 6.  I do this the entire mile.  The same can be applied to walking.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

I will have to watch that when I get home. I am guessing it talks about alternating fast and slower walking maybe?

What we do is walk at a moderately fast pace. Fast enough that we sweat and have to concentrate on breathing. There are 4 hills that we go up, 3 of them are substantial. We do go a little slower on those of course. We also take turns pushing the stroller which is an additional 55-60 pounds with the kids in it.


----------



## sattie (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes, it talks about varying the pace of your walk.  That you could benefit more (so it says) if you walked as fast as you can for 30 seconds, then slow it down for a bit (can't remember if it said to match the time interval for fast and slow paces).  I'm going to try it when I walk to my cardio classes.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

I did read something discouraging the other day about a study that said that 30 minutes of exercise is not enough to make a real difference and that it needs to be an hour to make any significant change. I forgot who did the study, but it was a reputable university I believe. I chose not to tell my wife about that one, especially since I do not really believe it. I can see a change already and it has only been 3 weeks.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> I did read something discouraging the other day about a study that said that 30 minutes of exercise is not enough to make a real difference and that it needs to be an hour to make any significant change. I forgot who did the study, but it was a reputable university I believe. I chose not to tell my wife about that one, especially since I do not really believe it. I can see a change already and it has only been 3 weeks.



the instructor at the class I go to just mentioned last evening consistency is the main thing. Also only 30 minutes is what Dr Oz on Oprah mentioned.  Your body will wake up to something happening.  I just feel more 'toned' and not flabby as I have remained the same weight for more than 3 years.  

Once again, keep moving GB, don't give up.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

No giving up here! Even if my body did not change, I love that I feel good about myself for doing something (even if it is the minimum) to try to improve myself physically. The bonus is that I am seeing a change in my body. My stomach is getting smaller which is exactly what I wanted. It is not a major change yet, but I knew it would not be. My pants size is still the same, but when I see my reflection I look a little more like the GB I used to see.


----------



## sattie (Aug 14, 2008)

I very rarely have 30 minute workouts.  My cardio workouts including my walk to and from class are around 2 hours.  Then my running is usually around and hour and 1/2.  I guess the only time I may be around 30 minutes is when using my gym at home.  I think 30 minutes is better than NO minutes.  Every bit counts in my book!  Keep up the good work GB.


----------



## Dina (Aug 14, 2008)

GB said:


> No giving up here! Even if my body did not change, I love that I feel good about myself for doing something (even if it is the minimum) to try to improve myself physically. The bonus is that I am seeing a change in my body. My stomach is getting smaller which is exactly what I wanted. It is not a major change yet, but I knew it would not be. My pants size is still the same, but when I see my reflection I look a little more like the GB I used to see.


 Same here GB.  DH and I are beginning to see some results...finally.  We've been walking 45 minute to 1 hour walks 5-6 times weekly for 5 weeks now.  There's no significant weight loss on the scale (3 to 4 pounds) but our clothes are fitting better and we're beginning to tone up a bit.  No more flabbies in our 40s!  LOL  Keep it up GB!


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

You too Dina. Great work! 

For me the key is to not expect miracles. I want to lose weight and get in better shape, but even if I do not then at least I know that I am still getting healthier anyway.


----------



## momerlyn (Aug 14, 2008)

_kids of parents who exercise are that much more likely to exercise and kids of parents who do not exercise are less likely yadda yadda yadda._

GB, may I introduce you to... your father? 

Yeah.

However, I don't think you need to blame your shape change on genetics as much as on your great cooking! But I certainly applaud you for taking the first step and especially for setting the example for the munchkins.

After all... you may be having to get into some fancy duds sometime next spring. (March? Florida?)


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 14, 2008)

> , I love that I feel good about myself for doing something



Me too.  After I read your first post, I started thinking about what I could do.  Lazy sloth that I am, organized fitness classes etc just don't work.  But, we have recently relocated our offices.  I am no longer on the main floor, I am on the 14th floor.  Sooooo, I take the stiars rather than the elevator to get to the main floor.  My goal is to eventually get good enough  to walk UP them.


----------



## GB (Aug 14, 2008)

That's right momerlyn. I need to make sure my cloths fit and look good just in case there happens to be a reason to wear them 

Keep at it Loprraine. 14 floors is a lot. At my last job we were on the 5th floor. Every few months I would decide to take the stairs instead of the elevator. The most it would last would be 2 weeks or so. I will keep walking if you keep taking the stairs


----------



## Dina (Aug 17, 2008)

GB said:


> You too Dina. Great work!
> 
> For me the key is to not expect miracles. I want to lose weight and get in better shape, but even if I do not then at least I know that I am still getting healthier anyway.


 
We're working on primarily being healthy too.  DH and I were borderline for hypertension and I did not feel well.  I had already started with the ringing in my ears, dizzy spells and shortness of breath.  It was scary!  Thankfully, we're feeling so much better.


----------

